Ask HN: What’s your daily/weekly routine? - voisin
======
bonniemuffin
We have a toddler, 2 full-time jobs, and a nanny who comes to our house from
10-4 during the week. I'm an early riser and also breastfeeding, so I take the
early mornings, and I feed the baby about 6 times a day, wherever it fits into
my schedule that day.

6am - me+baby wake up, breakfast and coffee. 7:30ish - husband wakes up and
takes over baby while I go for a run or do housework/work. 9am - baby takes
morning nap, I work. 12-12:30 - lunch 12:30-4 - work 4-6 - me+husband rotate
between child care, work, and making dinner 6-7:30 - dinner and baby bedtime
routine 7:30-9 - relax/watch tv/putter around 9pm - bedtime 4am - baby's
favorite time to scream for no apparent reason

------
rzimmerman
There’s a lot of good examples of time schedules here but I have one thing I
do every morning that helps me. I have a running notebook of things I need to
do (just a daily log in OneNote). Before I start my day, I go through
yesterday’s log and make sure I check off what I did. I add anything that’s
obviously missing. I make a copy of this list in a note with today’s date.
Then I look at my calendar and email and add anything that’s missing.

Next, I mark each item with a color for “must get done today”, “must get done
this week”, and “can be later”. I create a new column and copy in the smaller
list of what o want to do today. I add in personal stuff like a run, weights,
meditation, laundry, etc.

As a third step I make a rough schedule for the day. It’s just text with some
times and tasks. I try to make it under-aggressive. As the day goes on I
adjust and check things off.

It helps keep me from feeling overwhelmed and makes sure I get the important
things done first.

~~~
lukaszkups
me & my wife has created shared google calendar just recently (it was really
handy especially for me as I rely on calendar widgets on my android phone) -
so I can now schedule some time off with acceptable notice period (mostly
stuff related to kids, doctor visits etc.) - totally recommend this!

------
nniroclax
* Wake up somewhere around 7am. Coffee.

* Meditate (10-30 minutes depending on how I feel)

* Light yoga/stretching + daily journal

* Whatever workout is on the ultra marathon training plan

* shower then get to work

* 1pm lunch

* back to work

* if afternoon drowsiness sets in then its nap time, if not, keep working

* cook & eat while watching some tv

* depending on how I'm feeling either get some more work done or just relax

* get ready for bed + read + sleep usually around 10:30. I like to sleep.

Sundays are for debriefing last week and planning the next. On bad days,
replace the work with playing animal crossing, cleaning, mindlessly browsing
the internet, and switching between online courses & YouTube

~~~
dt5702
What’s your ultra training plan? Routine sounds great!

~~~
paulcole
Can’t speak to that person’s routine, but really depends on what your goals
are.

I have no time goals or plans for an oraganized race. I just like to be in
shape enough to do 30+ mile efforts about once a month w/ a 20-25 mile long
run once a week and keep that up without injury.

My training is pretty simple.

I do 10 miles 2-3x a week. Mostly on flat roads but ending up at a nearby
trail that has ~1,000 feet of climbing over 1.7 miles. My speed on the uphill
section varies pretty wildly but by feel each effort feels nearly identical,
tiring but by the time I finish I’m nowhere near exhausted. Average time for
this route is probably 2 hours and 5 minutes (I did it 110 times last year).

On my long run day I try for around 20 miles with 2,000 - 3,000 feet of
climbing. Sometimes instead of that, I’ll do a tougher 12-15 mile route with a
similar amount of elevation. Again my goal is low to medium intensity with
enough left over for another run the next day. My average pace here might be
12-15 minute miles.

I always run the day after the long run, usually 7-12 miles either flat or my
10 mile route described above. Just going off feel and what I’m capable of.

About once a week I do some kind of short fast intervals just because I like
it. Something like 3x2 mile at a pretty fast pace (for me), like 8:15 per
mile. Or 4 x 5 minutes at a little faster pace. Super easy jogs between
intervals.

That usually adds up to 40-50 miles a week. I’ll drop down to 30-35 if I want
a break.

When I’m at my “peak” fitness, I have no problem stretching the 20 mile long
run to 30 or so. But it does take a little more recovery than I like and the
risk of injury does seem to go up a bit.

My goal is healthy long distance running for decades so low intensity relaxed
running is key for me.

~~~
dt5702
Thanks for sharing your routine. I’ve been navigating the realms of long
distance running for a few years and I’ve not been able to strike the balance
between injury and effort so far. I’m aspiring to do an ultra next year (have
done 35m previously but injured) and I’m seeking a routine/rhythm where I can
crack that out without injuring myself. Thanks for your considered response!

------
trulyrandom
Pretty boring really.

\- 07:30 The first of 12 alarms goes off

\- 08:30 Wake up, dress, get some water

\- 08:45 Start working. Can never manage to get a lot of work done in the
morning, so I usually slack off a little

\- 12:00 Breakfast

\- 13:00 Back to work. Usually somewhat productive now

\- 17:30 Done with work, go for a walk

\- 19:00 Dinner

\- 20:00 Side projects or Netflix, depending on how tired I'm feeling

\- 23:00 Go to sleep

~~~
bionsystem
Why not just sleep until 8:30 ?

I feel like being half asleep with an alarm running 12 times for 1 hour would
stress me up quite a bit.

~~~
trulyrandom
Right. It's not as if I enjoy my current routine. I feel like I sleep pretty
deeply and reasonably long, but somehow I never feel rested. So I end up in
this groggy cycle of alarms until I've finally had enough and get up.

------
rvp-x
Wake up at 9-10am, have a cup of coffee while reading some emails (gotta get
that work time counter ticking).

After an hour or two I make breakfast (usually olive oil + egg + tortilla).

After 4-5 work hours I start to look at social media too much and take a break
to make lunch / read personal email / nap.

Get back to work in the afternoon for meetings, take a break at 7pm for sunset
walk/run/cycle. It's the best time to be out.

Finish remaining work hours then watch videos / chat with friends. if I'm not
drained I might do some errands or work on my hobby projects.

I usually visit family on the weekends and try to spend some time away from a
computer.

------
rcarmo
5 Mondays a week:

\- 07:30 Wake up, breakfast, read news, herd kids, shower etc.

\- 08:30 Set up/clean up office space. If not taking kids someplace, check
mail, take first calls.

    
    
      (series of never-ending 30m calls with WE, occasional full hour of actual work)
    

\- 11:00 20m Break (usually for chores, emptying dishwasher, etc.)

    
    
      (next set of calls, usually MEA)
    

\- 12:30 Figure out what to do for lunch, herd kids, set table, clean up
afterwards

\- 14:00 Back to calls or focus work

\- 17:30 May or may not stop working, but won't take any more calls. Phase out
by checking personal mail, unpacking any deliveries.

\- 18:30 Second round of chores, herd kids some more (prep stuff, washing,
etc.)

    
    
      (occasional US calls)
    

\- 19:30 Check news, help prep dinner, set table, eat, dishes,

\- 21:00 Maybe YouTube or half a movie (PG-13 at most). Call relatives to
check they're OK.

    
    
      (more occasional US calls)
    

\- 22:00 Kids go to bed. Depending on how tired I am, doomscrolling, TV
series, books, or bed.

\- 23:00 Occasional laundry (for drying overnight)

\- 01:30 Go to bed (roughly 50% of evenings)

\- 04:00 Occasional insomnia break, tea, fold socks

2 Sundays a week:

\- 09:30 wake up, read The Economist, write a bit, clean the house
(vacuum/washing/beds)

    
    
      (Occasional calls with MEA because they work in Sundays)
    

\- 14:00 eventually have lunch, maybe doze off an hour or so

\- 16:00 get groceries delivered for the week, desinfect everything

\- 18:00 read/write/post, fiddle with machines

Etc.

------
fnoof
Just to counter all the early-bird routines here:

Wake up 1130, muesli, start work 1200.

Lunch late afternoon depending on hunger, about 30 mins.

Work until 2000 or 2100 then get some food

High intensity excerise for 30 mins, shower.

Then depending on energy levels either more work, side projects, or just
browsing internet from 2300 to 0200.

~~~
KptMarchewa
How do you manage high intensity exercise after eating food? For me anything
besides light cardio requires 2-3 hours after eating.

~~~
fnoof
I think I lucked out with a strong stomach, though I do perform better on days
I eat after exercise.

------
LandR
Get up at 9

Work from home till 5ish

If the weather is nice go for a walk.

Come back have bath.

cook dinner.

study for a couple of hours or work on a side project.

sleep, normally get to sleep around 1am ish.

It's a pain studying late but Ill have no motivation all day then it'll get
late and I seem to be full of motivation so I can sometimes end up working on
stuff till 3-4am.

Weekends normally involve sleeping till midday and drinking with mates.

------
LVB
6:00 Wake-up, ~1 mi walk, shower etc.

6:30-8:00 Get kids ready for the day, drive them to daycare

8-17:30 Work (lunch jammed in somewhere for 15min. Sad.)

17:30-20:00 Dinner, family time

20-21 Getting the kid to bed (reading, etc.)

21-22:30 More work, since this is the only "quiet" time when I can get think-
heavy stuff done without fighting back-to-back meetings and interruptions.

22:30-23:30 Another walk, maybe watch a show... anything to unwind

23:30 Sleep

Not at all happy with this. Too much work, and side projects and sufficient
leisure time have been sacrificed.

------
anon9001
Typical workday:

* 1030-1130 wake up sleep-deprived to a series of alarms, pressing snooze until it's getting late enough to panic

* 1130-1200 shower, food, clothes, etc

* 1200-1500 morning meetings, emails, planning out what work needs to be done, light exercise, news

* 1500-1600 stimulants and lunch

* 1600-2030 intense work with all the stuff i queued up before lunch

* 2030-2100 write notes to myself for tomorrow, answer emails, send status updates

* 2100-0200 talk to family/friends, consume content, comment on internet, video games

* 0200-0600 try to fall asleep, but actually consume more content because of anxiety about work until passing out from exhaustion

Typical weekend is just sleeping until I wake up naturally, try to eat well,
catch up on housework, mentally prepare for the week ahead.

Repeat until retired.

~~~
isatty
This is much more relatable to me than the early risers - I’m curious:
approximate how old are you?

~~~
anon9001
Mid-30s. I realize this isn't a sustainable way to live, but I'm hoping to be
retired by 40.

~~~
funcDropShadow
I recently watched this TED talk
[https://www.ted.com/talks/matt_walker_sleep_is_your_superpow...](https://www.ted.com/talks/matt_walker_sleep_is_your_superpower)
and was shocked how unsustainable such a way to live actually is.

------
cvhashim
All the parents with young children to take care of and still able to manage a
working schedule while remaining sane and productive, you’re incredible. I
don’t have any kids but props to you all.

------
h0p3
[https://philosopher.life/#.tmpl:.tmpl%20.tdl%20.plan](https://philosopher.life/#.tmpl:.tmpl%20.tdl%20.plan)

Mostly insanity, chaos, and absurdity though.

------
sharms
Caveat: I have a family, so the below is typical but mixed with many
spontaneous, unexpected events like burning toaster strudels:

    
    
      - Wake up ~7:30
      - Feed dogs, water plants, make coffee
      - Run ~2.5 miles from 7:50 - 8:20
      - Meditate for 10 minutes
      - Start work
      - Take break at 11:00, exercise for 45 minutes
      - Protein shake, resume work
      - Stop work around 5 - 5:30
      - Make dinner
      - Clean house, do repairs, watch Youtube, read a book, bills etc
      - Sleep by 11:00, maybe 11:30

------
lukaszkups
My wife has gone back to work for half-time (4hr/day), fortunately I work
remotely in a remote-first company so we can handle the COVID situation like
this:

(my wife works 07:00 - 11:00, back at home ~11:40)

\- 07:00/08:00 - wake up, take care of 2 kids (breakfast, clothes etc.)

\- xx:xx/11:00 trying to work while watching kids playing around/taking care
of them (chat/documentation/tasks/emails/programming), sometimes I work on my
side-projects

\- 11:00 - daily standup at work (kids knows that they need to be silent/calm
at that time as I do it in the same room where they are (to keep an eye on
them as their 5 & 1.5yrs old))

\- 11:40/19:00 - working in separate room focused, with coffee/lunch break in
the meantime (at home, with family)

\- 19:00/20:00 - bathing kids, dinner etc.

\- 20:00/21:00 - sometimes further work if needed, or starting family time

\- 21:00/22:00 - family time, putting kids to sleep

\- 22:00/23:30 - chill time with my wife

\- 23:30/00:30/01:00 - working on my side projects

------
egypturnash
I miss having one of those

~~~
skinkestek
I feel I'm almost in your boat, but then I remember I use to always watch TV
once or twice a week with my wife, go to church (well, kind of, not the
mainstream one) on Sundays whwn I am allowed to and I always turn in my
timesheets a day or two late ;-)

------
codingdave
Wake up around 5. Go for a 2 mile walk. Make breakfast. Work until 11. Go for
a 10 mile bike ride. Shower, get dressed, have lunch. Work until 2:30. Work on
my side projects until 3:30. Go hang out with family until dinner. After
dinner, spend some 1 on 1 time with a family member. Then read, draw or paint
until bedtime, around 9.

------
bobbydreamer
0730 = Wakeup and drink tea.

0800 = Check covid death score in my country and city.

0830 = Login as wfh and read mails and some productive working

1100 = Little walk from room to room. Or lie down a bit

1115 = Back to work and calls

1230 = 3 30mins calls back to back

1400 = 30mins lunch break

1430 = 2 30mins calls

1530 = Some productive working

1730 = screensharing trainings or resoving errors

1900 = Little lie down

1915 = Productive work for another 45 mins

2000 = Log off and take rest

2130 = dinner

2200 = Some YT & Hacker news

0000 = Still awake don't know what to do

0200 = Still awake wondering what to do

0300 = Still awake and expecting sleep to come.

0330 = Sleep

I hate this schedule. I am gonna have VitaD deficiency I think. Pandemic sleep
deprivation.....

Forcful annual Leave on every Thursday as company expects this pandemic to be
over by Sept End.

------
continuational
Newborn schedule:

7:00 Our oldest has woken up and is playing in his room. We get up.

8:00 I get ready and start working from home. My SO, their mother, takes care
of the kids.

12:00 I take a break to look after the kids a bit.

12:30 I eat in front of my computer while working.

16:30 I'm done working.

17:00 I take a walk with the kids in the forest while their mother prepares
supper (if we don't eat out).

18:15 We eat supper.

18:45 I get my oldest ready for bed and sing him lullabies.

19:15 My SO and I watch something together, or do each our own thing, while
caring for our baby girl, who has Colic.

23:00 Their mother goes to bed. I stay up with our baby girl. We take turns to
sleep.

00:00 I watch Vikings while consoling her.

01:00 She feeds by her mother. Time to work on a side project.

01:05 I watch Vikings.

01:20 She's done feeding, and I bring her down in the living room again.

02:00 Can't follow the plot any more.

02:30 Data missing.

03:00 I hand her to her mother and go to sleep.

------
2OEH8eoCRo0
I basically adapted Ben Franklin's schedule for a 9 hour work day with no
lunch break. (defense software 9/80 schedule, no break).

For workdays:

5:00am - Rise, burpees, breakfast, shower, shave, brush.

6:00am - Drive to work

6:30am - Work

11:00am - Lunch while working

3:30pm - Drive home

4:00pm - Cook dinner, put out clothes for next day, eat, walk, clean.

6:30p- Leisure (game, movie, drink?)

8:30pm - Read, tea

10:00pm - Sleep

------
saddington
i've outlined it here: [https://www.indiehackers.com/post/how-i-schedule-and-
calenda...](https://www.indiehackers.com/post/how-i-schedule-and-calendar-my-
week-271098aefd)

i'm a startup founder/ceo with a wife and 3 kids... shit is hard. but, you can
make it work.

i also try to work ~45 hours a week:
[https://github.com/yenio/handbook/blob/master/1-employment.m...](https://github.com/yenio/handbook/blob/master/1-employment.md#reasonable-
work-schedule-45-hours-per-week)

~~~
dakiol
Interesting. How did you come up with the ~45h/week thing? Why not ~40h/week
or even ~35h/week?

------
bradlys
Workdays:

9:00 - first alarm goes off

10:00 - hopefully awake now, open laptop to appear online, shower

10:30 - try to eat something light

11:30 - first standup for 30+ minutes

2:00 - lunch

4:30 - second standup for another 30+ minutes, this meeting has lasted for 3
hours though

5:30-6 - keep laptop open to appear online but work has stopped

6 - watch youtube, read articles, play a game

7 - dinner

7:30 - games, exercise, leetcode, mock interviews, cleaning, whatever...
lately mostly gaming but trying to get on that leetcode+exercise+mock
interview train

1:00 - realize it's far too late and get ready for bed

2-3 - finally fall asleep in bed watching various videos because I can't fall
asleep easily while under stress

------
pard68
Wake up around 7:30. Coffe and oatmeal for breakfast. Up to my office around 8
for work. Sometime between 11 and 12 I go for a two hour bicycle ride. Shower
and lunch before my daily 2pm meeting. Dinner at 5. Play with the kids until
7. Go through the kid's bedtime routine (brush teeth, sing, read, tuck them
in) Wife and I spend the rest of the evening together, usually listening to an
audiobook (currently Way of Kings). Sleep hopefully by 10 but insomnia means
anytime between 10 and 2.

------
alkonaut
An astonishing lack of boring family-man stories here! Here’s one:

07.00 Wake up

07.30 breakfast with family

08.00 take kids to school

08.20-noon work (95% coding, was from home before covid too)

12-13 lunch (at home, something quick). A quick walk or mountainbike ride if
the weather agrees.

13-16 work again

16.00 pick up kids at school unless wife does

16.30-17 finish off work

17.30 make dinner

18-20 have dinner, watch tv, Grocery shopping, help with homework, Mario kart
tournament with kids...

20.00 put kids to bed

20.05-midnight: Netflix, first person shooters, or personal side projects.
Edit: oh also lots of old fashioned schedule TV!

~~~
ipnon
4 hours of personal free time doesn't seem too bad for being married with
kids.

~~~
alkonaut
It’s not. And it’s only possible because I have no commute. Also any
activities such as driving to hockey practice and so on will eat some of the
free time (if hockey practice is at 3pm I’ll have to work a bit in the
evening).

------
antisthenes
8:30 AM - Wake up

8:30 to 9:30 - Catch up on personal chats, breakfast, hygiene, play with dog.

9:30 - 10:00 - check work mail for urgent emails. If no urgent tasks, take dog
for walk

10:00 - 11:00 - dog walk

11:00 - 13:00 - Work

13:00 - 14:00 - Lunch and the odd errand.

14:00 - 17:00 - Work

17:30 - 17:45 - dog play break.

17:45 - 18:45 - Work

18:45 - cook and eat dinner

19:30 - Take dog for evening walk/dog park

20:30 - 23:00 - Flex time to do whatever, hobbies, projects, some gaming.

23:00 - take a melatonin and start getting ready for sleep. Take dog out for
potty break before bed.

23:45 - hopefully fall asleep around this time.

------
moltar
6:00 alarm

6:00-6:30 slow process of getting up

6:30-6:40 meditate

6:40-7:00 stretching (against sitting)

7:00-8:00 walking outside, listen to podcasts

8:00-12:00 work ~ 8 pomodoros

12:00-14:00 gym (some days), breakfast, rest

14:00-18:00 work ~ 8 pomodoros

18:00-18:30 dinner

18:30-21:00 whatever I want

21:00 sleep

------
sys_64738
Wake up. Read HN. Sleep.

~~~
voisin
As it should be!

------
Onewildgamer
wake up by 7, go cycling for around 10km

bath and quick breakfast

work from 9:30 till 6/6:30

inbetween lunch break from 1:30-3

evening tea/snack for 30 min between the meetings

Then I play some video games and take a 3-4km hike while talking to friends.

Dinner somewhere around 8:30

Then I waste time on HN, YouTube about anything and everything till I'm bored
and sleep just before 1.

Weekends I do some household chores and pick a book on my kindle, currently
reading Ikigai: The Japanese Secret to a Long and Happy Life.

Although, this is when the project timelines allow me, when issues or
deadlines pile up, my night times will be occupied and weekends will be filled
with more work.

I'm actively trying to improve my lifestyle, but I feel I'm getting stagnated,
and introducing new changes (workouts and yoga for eg.) are becoming very
difficult and mentally tiring. I'm hoping you guys have some hack.

~~~
voisin
That Ikigai book looks fantastic. I look forward to reading it. Any other
recommendations while we have your attention?

------
mantas
The usual schedule 7 days a week:

\- try to wake up at 6-ish

\- coffee

\- try to put in good 2 hours of work before baby wakes up

\- helping wife with the baby, breakfast

\- try to put in an hour or two whole baby is in a good mood

\- baby asleep, hopefully, another hour or two of silence

\- playtime with baby or workout for self

\- baby asleep or out again, another two hours of work

\- preparing dinner for wife at 7-ish

\- try to fit in another hour of work

\- bed time before 10

~~~
bgia
Why is that downvoted? Genuine question. It feels just as relevant as the
other comments. Sure it's a specific case of someone having a newborn, but
that's hardly uncommon and could apply to a lot of people here (if not now
maybe later in life).

------
bionsystem
Recovering from burnout & quit smoking and caffeine.

4/7 days I swim 1 hour at 2pm and seem to stick with it.

Everything else is random, time for wake up, sleep, and 1 hr walks during the
day or night can happen whenever.

I can barely read 1 page straight so most of my time is spent browsing and
chatting.

------
badrchoubai
6:00-10:00 : Wake Up, Get Coffee, read two chapter of a book, and spend time
outside. 10:00-11:00 : Family Breakfast 11:00-16:45 : Work or Study
16:45-18:15 : Drive to nearby park and work outdoors 18:15-19:45 : End work.
Enjoy park.

------
thelastinuit
Mon-Thurs: 5am-3pm: work 3pm-5pm: nap & food 5pm-9pm: books, games, workout &
hobby-coding

Fri: 5am-3pm: hobby coding 3pm-5pm: nap & food 5pm-11pm: hangout

Sat-Sun: 5am-3pm: Hobby coding 3pm-5pm: nap & food 5pm-9pm: books, games,
workout & hobby-coding

------
pengaru
Wake up whenever, exercise+stretch, wash up, do something productive while
occasionally eating things until sleep time, exercise, wash up, sleep.

Though lately there's been a lot of internet fuckery like HN interfering with
the productive things.

~~~
iKlsR
deprocrastination.co, I can't use HN or any social sites before 1PM weekdays.

------
TwelveNights
\- Get up half an hour before the work day

\- Coffee, sometimes something to eat from the kitchen

\- Lightweight (email, meetings, planning) work until lunch

\- Lunch with the fam

\- Development / design / planning work for the rest of the day (with some
breaks)

\- Dinner with the fam

\- Chill

The last activity varies from day-to-day, though.

------
isatty
My ADHD does not let me stick to a schedule however hard I try to, and
COVID-19 made it worse.

The rough schedule:

1100 - wake up, coffee, shower

1200 - breakfast/lunch

1300 - 2000 work

2100 - side projects/games

0200 - sleep

Before WFH I had a gym routine, some hardware tinkering and social time
figured out.

------
forgotmypw17
wake up sometime between 5am and 5pm (usually)

quiet time for 2 hours, meditate on dreams

get started coding, work for 2-3 hours

go outside for a couple hours, up to 5 hours generally

code another however long until sleepy

this is for indoor life, outdoor is even less regimented

~~~
voisin
Sounds amazing. Are you self employed?

~~~
forgotmypw17
i gave up employment and, to an extent, currency.

------
batrat
06:00 - 07:40 Wake up & Coffee & Go to work (5 min drive)

08:00 - 16:00 Work (sometimes more)

16:10 - 20:00 Home with family, go out, kids, etc Family stuff

20:00 - 24:00 Gaming/Side projects/Twitch/Netflix/HN :P

00:01 - 06:00 Sleep

------
cjhanks
Wake up with the sun or when I am rested.

Eat eggs or whatever I have around with a lot of milk and a cup of coffee.

Take a shower.

Read until I don't want to anymore.

Go to work until I am hungry.

Eat something, usually around 1pm.

Take a walk.

Work a little more.

Go somewhere to play music or sit with friends.

Shower.

Go to bed when I'm tired.

------
tapan_jk
0530 Wake up

0600 Jog

0645 Coffee and breakfast w/ family

0800 Cold shower and get ready for work

0900 Start work

1100-1115 Coffee and snack break

1300-1330 Lunch

1730 End work

1800 onwards: read, watch TV, dinner, family time, relax etc.

This is my schedule for the last 4 months since I started work from home.

------
dmarinus
every day: 6.30 wake up, breakfast, read news 7.10 (for workdays) go to office
10.00 eat an apple 11.30 lunch (while working) 12.00 (for workdays) cycle for
one hour 15.00 eat an orange 17.00 (for workdays) go home 17.30 dinner 20.00
TV/Nintendo Switch 20.30 Listen to radio while doing random stuff (not work)
in my private office 21.30 read a book 22.00 sleep

------
aminozuur
\- wake up, relax for 30 min

\- work from home in my pajamas (I love it)

\- drink 1 Coca Cola Vanilla after work

\- cook and eat

\- follow my curiosity online + work on sideprojects

\- talk with friends/loved ones until I fall asleep

\- repeat

------
blkstormy
6:30ish - wake up when it starts getting light outside

6:45 - start working

10:45 - end the workday and get some weight lifting in

11:30 - hot tub

12:00 - eat lunch

12:30 - write

1:30 - work on learning something new

4:30 - take a walk

5:00 - bath and reading

6:00 - dinner

6:30 - hang out with spouse

9:00 - video games

10:00 - bed time

~~~
neal_jones
I would like to pick your schedule.

How did you get to a 4 hour work day? I’ve considered pursuing a 4 day week or
something similar but think I’m a good ways off from a 4 hour day.

~~~
blkstormy
I starting my own business back on 2010. I used to work 60 hour weeks, trying
to grow the business as fast and as much as possible. I realized a couple
years ago that, that mentality was a bit of a trap and it was kind of
pointless to do so. I scaled down and restructured so that I could live off of
what I do with about 4 hours a day.

~~~
neal_jones
That is genuinely awesome. Hope that I can reach such a level of life/work
balance soon.

~~~
blkstormy
If that's your goal, you can make it happen!

------
nomy99
\- Wake up at 8:50 am

\- Work from 9 - 11 am

\- Go for a walk

\- Work from 11:30-12-30

\- Lunch .. go to store and buy it

\- 1 - 5 work with going out for fresh air every hour

\- 6-7 Try to jog

\- 8-11 drink beer/other leisure

\- 11 - 1 am bed time routine

------
raztogt21
\- get up at 9am

\- breakfast with my parents

\- work till 2pm

\- nap 20 minutes

\- work till 5pm

\- exercise (alternating between weights, sprints, yoga)

\- recently deleted all my videogames, so reading or piano

\- side code, paid courses or books

\- sleep

------
dredmorbius
Chaos.

------
blaser-waffle
I work remotely doing Network Engineering in a big Canadian city that has a
hockey team that actually wins things occasionally.

\---

Mon - Fri

    
    
      * 0600 - 0630 -- Wake up.  Coffee or Tea, either at home via Moka pot, or walk to one of the local places (depends on weather, opening, COVID, etc.).  Usually a light breakfast, usually whatever is in the fridge (e.g. 1/2 cup yogurt + oatmeal, or couple slices of toast + peanutbutter, etc.)
    
      * 0700 - 1500 (9-5 EDT).  Work.  Schedule varies based on projects and workflow, but usually a couple of quiet hours first thing in the morning, with tons of meetings in the afternoons (when the California crowd starts coming in to the office).
    
      * Grab a shower anytime I can snag 15 minutes away
    
      * 1000-1100 -- Try to get something that resembles lunch at 10-11am (12-1300 EDT), usually walk to something nearby that's open; lots more delivery these days due to COVID.
    
      * ~1400-1500 -- Clock out of work, chill out around the house and decompress for a minute.  Usually try to knock out any chores that have to be done during business hours (banking, etc.).
    
      * 1500-1700 -- Workout / gym, depending on when I can get there.  Gyms have re-opened, but require a booked time slot and are only good for 1 hour -- and that's fine, pretty much what I did pre-COVID.
    
      * Usually hit the grocery store on the way back from the gym -- it's right next door.
    
      * 1800-1900 -- Dinner.  Try to stick to mostly protein & veg in the evenings, since lots of carbs at dinner keep me up.  Maybe 1-2 alcoholic drinks depending on how I feel, but not common (maybe 1-3 drinks a week, tops).
    
      * 1800-2200 -- Evening activities: watch netflix, putz around w/ projects, now that Steam is on Linux do some light gaming
    
      * Aim to be in bed by 2200 (10pm), going to sleep before 2230.
    

\---

Sat-Sunday

    
    
      * Saturday is my busy day, wake up early for volunteer work.  If that's not going on I'm usually up at 9 and putz around playing games and drinking coffee.  If I didn't hang out w/ friends on Friday then usually on Saturday.
    
      * Lazy Sundays, usually.  Household chores as needed.
    

\---

Any Day / Weekly

    
    
      * No pets or kids, only plants.  I water plants once a week, generally on weekends.  The hydroponic systems get replenished as needed.
    
      * Laundry on Wednesdays and Sundays, usually as needed
    
      * Dishes usually every 2-3 days.  I feel like I should be more diligent about it but usually it's a couple days at a stretch until I can't stand looking at it.
    
      * Try to do yard work at least once or twice a month on weekends
    
      * Try to get to the shooting range once a month when the weather permits; hunting and processing game as needed during the appropriate seasons.
    
      * Usually trips to the mountains / parks during summer and shoulder seasons; skiing and skating during the winter.  Usually try for once a month, sometimes more.  Got a kayak a few months back and have been on the lake every week this summer
    
      * Try to fly out to visit the family at least once or twice a year.  Skype/Hangouts call w/ the fam usually every week or every other week.  COVID has changed this -- no travel this year, me thinks -- but still doing the skype calls.
    

Edit: formatting

------
vasergen
reading HN

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo0
My girlfriend calls it "Slacker News" because I only read it when I'm slacking
off.

